# Pew Forum - Why Americans Change Religions



## Jim-Bob (May 1, 2009)

Question for PB-ers"

Are Reformed churches more or less likely to follow national trends? 

Study: Why American Change Their Religious Affiliation | Religion & Ethics NewsWeekly


----------



## PresbyDane (May 1, 2009)

less!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2009)

Same as national trends as an average (some reasons would be more likely to create disaffection, others would be less likely to lead to disaffiliation from the generic Protestant norms).


----------

